# PREGNANCY - Whats CM supposed to be like if pg???



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

p


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Tweetie 

Mine was a creamy colour but was slightly watery at the same time, not at all thick   Don't know if this is a sign or not but good luck anyway 

Amanda x


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Ive just been pregnant, sadly lost my LB, but my Cm was clear and sometimes yellow, stringy and thick jelly like, and then sometimes thick and creamy.

Hope that helps.

juliex


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya tweetiepie

I am right there with u hun

I have cm which is clear but is quite a bit of it

My af is normally 28-31 days never any later than 31 days, i did a test last monday which was day 35 and got bfn, so sitting and waiting it out.

I know how frustrating it is

For the last two days i have had terrible af pains but just no af ggrrrrrr

Hope that u get ur bfp really soon hunny

Huge hugs
Emilyxx


----------

